# Pensez-vous que je doive/devrai(s)/dois - mode & temps



## globalconcoction

Bonjour,

Pensez-vous que je doive/devrai lui en parler?

Dans cette phrase, quelle est la meilleure option?Est-ce que les deux marchent?
Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Talant

Salut,

Je ne suis pas natif, mais je n'aime pas aucunne des options. Je dirais plûtot "Pensez-vous que je dois lui en parler"

Peut-être, mais je n'en suis pas tellement sûr, le conditionnel marcherait aussi: "devrais".

à+


----------



## globalconcoction

Selon la règle, le verbe <penser> au négatif et a l'intérrogatif, prend un subjonctif..C'est pourquoi j'ai pensé au subjonctif. Mais dans la clé, on a donné <devrai> comme réponse... ce qui n'est pas très claire.


----------



## Oh là là

N'étant  native non plus, je choisirais l'option avec le subjonctif (doive), mais je suppose que la variante avec le conditionnel est aussi possible. Attendons les natifs


----------



## Talant

globalconcoction said:


> Selon la règle, le verbe <penser> au négatif et a l'intérrogatif, prend un subjonctif..C'est pourquoi j'ai pensé au subjonctif. Mais dans la clé, on a donné <devrai> comme réponse... ce qui n'est pas très claire.



Oui, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop fait attention au "?". Dans ce cas, je mettrais du subjonctif.... ou du conditionnel. Je crois qu'il doit y avoir une faute de frappe et l'auter pensait, pas au futur simple, mais au conditionnel.


----------



## Noupate

Bonjour ! Je pense que les deux formes sont bonnes, mais je préfèrerais "devrais", c'est plus correct.
_Pensez-vous que je devrais lui en parler ?_


----------



## Oh là là

Noupate said:


> Bonjour ! Je pense que les deux formes sont bonnes, mais je préfèrerais "devrais", c'est plus correct.
> _Pensez-vous que je devrais lui en parler ?_


Pourquoi cette forme est plus correcte que celle avec le subjonctif?
Merci


----------



## pdmx

globalconcoction said:


> Pensez-vous que je doive/devrai*s* lui en parler?


 
Les 2 formes sont grammaticalement correctes, le subjonctif est plus "impératif" que le conditionnel :

- Tu dois lui en parler. (=forte recommandation, presque un ordre)
- Pensez-vous vraiment que je *doive* lui en parler ?

- Tu devrais lui en parler (=conseil, suggestion)
- Pensez-vous vraiment que *je devrais* lui en parler ?


----------



## geostan

Après _penser_ à l'interrogatif, on a en principe le choix entre le présent du subjonctif et le futur simple pour une action qui doit arriver. Mais le futur simple semble préférable dans la plupart des cas.

Dans l'exemple donné, je mettrais le futur simple.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

geostan said:


> Après _penser_ à l'interrogatif, on a en principe le choix entre le présent du subjonctif et le futur simple pour une action qui doit arriver. Mais le futur simple semble préférable dans la plupart des cas.
> Dans l'exemple donné, je mettrais le futur simple.



Vraiment ? Ta grammaire t'indique le futur simple ? Cela me surprend... mais en tant que francophone, je n'ai pas appris de règle à ce sujet...
Je suis d'accord avec l'explication de pdmx :


> Les 2 formes sont grammaticalement correctes, le subjonctif est plus "impératif" que le conditionnel :
> - Tu dois lui en parler. (=forte recommandation, presque un ordre)
> - Pensez-vous vraiment que je *doive* lui en parler ?
> - Tu devrais lui en parler (=conseil, suggestion)
> - Pensez-vous vraiment que *je devrais* lui en parler ?



A quoi il faudrait alors ajouter une troisième option, que je mets au pluriel pour mieux différencier futur et conditionnel :
-*Vous devrez *lui en parler (= comme au présent, forte recommandation)
- Pensez-vous vraiment que *nous devrons* lui en parler ?

Mais, pour moi, le verbe "penser" à la forme interrogative entraîne irrésistiblement un subjonctif, dans la majorité des cas, même si les autres modes et temps ne sont pas impossibles.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Mais, pour moi, le verbe "penser" à la forme interrogative entraîne irrésistiblement un subjonctif, dans la majorité des cas, même si les autres modes et temps ne sont pas impossibles.



C'est ce que je croyais il y a longtemps, mais je ne suis plus de cet avis. Le futur simple me semble plus fréquent que le subjonctif.

En ce qui concerne l'explication de pdmx, je ne parlais pas de la différence entre le présent et le conditionnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne ferais pas la distinction proposée par pdmx. Pour moi, c'est plutôt le futur qui donne la notion d'obligation, alors que le conditionnel donne un sens sensiblement identique à celui du subjonctif (peut-être dans un registre légèrement moins soutenu ?). Je rajoute une 4e possibilité : le présent (de l'indicatif). 

_Pensez-vous que je *doive* lui en parler ? = Me conseillez-vous de lui en parler ?
__Pensez-vous que je *dois* lui en parler ? = Selon vous, est-il nécessaire que je lui en parle ?_
_Pensez-vous que je *devrais* lui en parler ? = Quel est votre avis sur la question ? __Que feriez-vous à ma place ? Lui en parleriez-vous ?_
_Pensez-vous que je *devrai* lui en parler ? = Pensez-vous que je serai obligé de lui en parler ?
_
Le futur mis à part, les sens des deux présents et du conditionnel sont très proches…


itka said:


> Mais, pour moi, le verbe "penser" à la forme interrogative entraîne irrésistiblement un subjonctif, dans la majorité des cas, même si les autres modes et temps ne sont pas impossibles.


 Autant pour moi.


----------



## itka

> Posté par *itka*
> Mais, pour moi, le verbe "penser" à la forme interrogative entraîne irrésistiblement un subjonctif, dans la majorité des cas, même si les autres modes et temps ne sont pas impossibles.





> C'est ce que je croyais il y a longtemps, mais je ne suis plus de cet avis. Le futur simple me semble plus fréquent que le subjonctif.


Je ne parlais que de moi et de mon ressenti ! Ce n'est pas une parole d'évangile et je ne sais pas du tout quel est l'emploi le plus fréquent...
Moi, j'emploie le subjonctif la plupart du temps.


----------



## MonsieurWare

Si je voulais demander la question "*Pensez-vous que je doive le faire?*," est-il obligatoire de mettre le verbe "devoir" au subjonctif dans ce cas? Si oui, est-ce que le verbe "devoir" voudrait dire la même chose qu'au conditionnel? Comme, "*Pensez-vous que je devrais le faire?*"
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Le subjonctif est bien obligatoire.

Au conditionnel, il y a une nuance de "doute" : le faire apporterait un plus, mais il n'y a rien d'impératif. C'est un peu comme si on demandait un conseil.
Au subjonctif au contraire, on demande si c'est une obligation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais certainement pas que le subjonctif soit obligatoire. Les deux modes sont possibles. Voir à ce sujet les précédents messages au début de ce fil.


----------



## jeanba

Pensez-vous que je dusse le faire ? ( c'est l'éventuel du subjonctif ) "pensez-vous que je devrais ? " est incorrect, et contrairement à ce qu'on dit les temps ne changent pas ! encore moins l'imparfait du subjonctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour, bienvenue et bonne année ! 

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. D'une part, l'imparfait du subjonctif ne s'emploie plus guère que dans la langue écrite littéraire, le subjonctif dit « éventuel » étant même très recherché. D'autre part, il est parfaitement inexact de dire que le conditionnel serait incorrect :

_Pensez-vous que je devrais…?_ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, auriez-vous l'obligeance de bien vouloir nous expliquer ce que vous entendez par : « Contrairement à ce qu'on dit les temps ne changent pas ! encore moins l'imparfait du subjonctif. »


----------

